# Snow Plow on Subaru Outback



## Bhavin1001

Hi everyone, I have a long and wide driveway and I wanted to know if I can attach a snowplow on my 2006 Subaru Outback or I should invest in a snowblower... Would you recommend anything else to move the snow ?

Thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer

I would not put a plow on a Subaru if it was me. They just are not meant to plow snow. There is a guy on here that has custom made one to fit on an old wagon, but I think that is is more of a joke and he probably does not use the car on the road. How long is your driveway? Have you considered buying a truck or a Jeep? I have a small tractor with plow for sale if you would be interested. Welcome to the site BTW!:waving:


----------



## justme-

It can be done but don't do it. That vehicle is not designed to handle plowing, and I seriously doubt it will handle it for long. You will be looking at custyom making one or one of the blow molded style you just push against the bumper.


----------



## adksnowo

Just buy a decent snow-blower. Not one from Home-Cheapo or Lowes but a decent well respected brand. It will last years with a little maintenance. You could always put a plow on the Subie, there is a thread about putting a plow on a golf cart!


----------



## Brian's Lawn

mos def go with the blower or have you considered looking for an old mower and putting a plow on it??? just a suggestion


----------



## wagonman76

First Time Out said:


> There is a guy on here that has custom made one to fit on an old wagon, but I think that is is more of a joke and he probably does not use the car on the road. BTW!:waving:


I made the plow for my 200 ft driveway. Not as a joke, but because there was the need to avoid hours of shoveling and the desire to build the project. The first season with the plow, I did leave it on, and drove it to work and back everyday, and downstate and back once a week, and plowed a driveway down there a few times. Had no problems at freeway speed with it, temperature stayed low and I got 24mpg. I am a mechanial engineer and did my homework designing it, thats the only reason I trust it for highway travel and why it works so well. The car isnt fast but has some monstrous low end torque, and was already a tank in the snow.

I put about 7000 miles on it with the plow on before the floorpan around the rear trailing arm bracket rusted out at 255k, totally unrelated to plowing and it happened in the summer. I rebuilt it pretty nicely but since then I have kept it in the driveway because I bought another wagon for my highway travels and I dont see the need to buy another plate and insurace if I dont have to. The plow wagon still lives on in the driveway. Last season I moved a lot of snow with it, and I am looking forward to another good season with it soon.


----------



## Flipper

Snoway originally developed around the idea of small plows for light 4x4s including Subrarus. I don't think they make them anymore though.


----------



## DugHD

Ya baby subaru all the way!


----------



## SnoFarmer

http://www.marketlaunchers.com/knutson.html
http://www.solotec.com/

Here are two to look at...


----------



## DeereFarmer

That Solotec looks like it might actually work for light use.


----------



## Fordistough

How about you just build some big arms on the front of the Subaru, and go around in the forrest and hug all the trees that you can find. Would that make you feel better about your new Subaru?

-Thann


----------



## CURLERIC

Than= tree huggers are not nice?


----------



## CURLERIC

gotta stop lookin at this site when i'm a sleeping. left the last n off thann.
goin back 2 bed


----------

